# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم Borneo Schematics تحديثات :  Update Borneo Schematics Version 2.2.0 Patch 8122 Released

## mohamed73

*Update Borneo Schematics* *Version 2.2.0 Patch 8122 Released*  *[*] ADD Component Name In Bitmap* *[*] ADD Mark Selected Component In Bitmap* *[*] MINOR GUI IMPROVEMENT* * 
Just Click Auto Update on Your Applications* **  *Full Installer Link :
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Do manual update after install this version
====================================
Full Version Step :
1. Install Setup to Drive C 
2. Load Exe from Drive C/Borneoschematic
3. Login with your User name and Pass* *4. Enjoy it !*

----------

